
SWAT Teams Deployed in Online 911 Fraud - mattmcknight
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/02/01/AR2009020101031.html?hpid=sec-tech
======
gravitycop
_The scene of mayhem and carnage the officers expected was nowhere to be
found. Neither the Bateses nor the officers knew that they were pawns in a
dangerous game being played 1,200 miles away by a teenager bent on terrifying
a random family of strangers.

They were victims of a new kind of telephone fraud that exploits a weakness in
the way the 911 system handles calls from Internet-based phone services. The
attacks _ called "swatting" because armed police SWAT teams usually respond _
are virtually unstoppable, and an Associated Press investigation found that
budget-strapped 911 centers are essentially defenseless without an overhaul of
their computer systems._

There's money to be made here.

------
fuzzmeister
"Nobody ever thought anyone would get hurt or die from a SWAT call," he said.

How could this kid possibly think that sending armed SWAT teams to someone's
house would never end badly?

~~~
ConradHex
I think your answer is right there: he's a kid. Teenagers don't have a real
well-developed sense of risk and danger.

